# Buckroe Beach fishing report



## skunk king

1 spot, 1 roundhead, and 1 50 inch drum! Got my first citation and set a new pier record.


----------



## kaizenakira

Dude I just got back from Buckroe and heard the whole story even the unfortunate accident in the pants.


----------



## skunk king

kaizenakira said:


> Dude I just got back from Buckroe and heard the whole story even the unfortunate accident in the pants.


What was the unfortunate accident in the pants?


----------



## gonefishin757

*wht*

what it hit?


----------



## skunk king

gonefishin757 said:


> what it hit?


cut bluefish


----------



## kaizenakira

skunk king said:


> What was the unfortunate accident in the pants?


According to quite a few people I talked to at the pier, the person who pulled up the 50 inch red drum pooped his pants due to excitement.


----------



## skunk king

kaizenakira said:


> According to quite a few people I talked to at the pier, the person who pulled up the 50 inch red drum pooped his pants due to excitement.


that's definitely not true. Maybe from a figurative point of view, but not literal.


----------



## skunk king

and for clarity, I caught the 50 inch drum. There was no pooping in the pants.


----------



## kaizenakira

skunk king said:


> that's definitely not true. Maybe from a figurative point of view, but not literal.


Bah that's too bad. Would have made such a great fishing story.


----------



## skunk king

kaizenakira said:


> Bah that's too bad. Would have made such a great fishing story.


haha, that's for sure. The fish did take a big dump and piss on the deck. He had a much worse day than I did!


----------



## skunk king

I have pictures up in my profile now


----------



## saltwaterrunner

*buckroe beach fishing report*

Congrats King. Beautiful fish! :beer:


----------



## jamesriverrat

*nice fish king*

nice drum from a cobia pier


----------



## Iridealmerrick

did you release it?


----------



## Rockpile Angler

when they are releasing these big drum off the pier are they throwing them off the pier?..or placing them in the surf?


----------



## skunk king

We cut it into sushi and ate it on the pier!


Just kidding, we (we being some of the helpful young''ns) there released it into the surf. They did a great job, swam it out to deeper water and stayed with it till it recovered. If not for them, I would have put it back in the pier net and lowered it back into the water.


----------



## Fishman

Nice job on the big red. A new member to the 50# club


----------



## Iridealmerrick

nice job releasing it im glad to hear it swam off on its own. one time i was at seagull and this guy caught a 43in drum and put it in their cooler and i tried to tell them it was illegal and they have parasites but the gave me all kinda shit n there was no way they were gonna release it. made me mad.


----------



## jnc3000

That's why i really don't fish for big drum, i mean if it hit the hook i will be happy for a big fish and all. I just can't go out targeting a big drum. just me


----------



## ketch69

jnc3000 said:


> That's why i really don't fish for big drum, i mean if it hit the hook i will be happy for a big fish and all. I just can't go out targeting a big drum. just me


Why? Because you can't keep them?


----------



## jnc3000

ya basically, but like i said that just me, nothing against people who do. I just like to try for stuff i can take home. But like I said if i landed one, i would be happy, you just never gonna see me out really trying to caught one.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

Nice job SK. For a sissy pier fish:fishing:


----------



## BO knows

nice catch...BO KNOWS


----------



## Semper Fi

Hey Bo, u sell houses for a living?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Congrats.


----------



## kings_n_cobes

i released it


----------

